# Stee-pac - Deliverance



## hughman666 (14/6/06)

hey all,

has anyone tried the deliverance stee-pacs?

i was in the maddington hbs (bootleggers i think its called) and they had these for sale. there's a different one for each type of beer. apparently you use these in conjunction with a kit & kilo of whatever type of booster you use. so for example a can of pale ale + 1 kilo of light malt + a pale ale stee-pac.

they look ok and are only $4.

anyone tried one, are they worthwhile?


----------



## Foz (14/6/06)

What exactly are they hughman666? Hops?


----------



## Bizarre (14/6/06)

hughman666 said:


> hey all,
> 
> has anyone tried the deliverance stee-pacs?
> 
> ...



Hey Hughman, the "Stee - Pacs" are (as far as I know) made up by Roy at TWOC Homebrew Spearwood (Deliverance is his alternate trading name thingie I think) - here's the link to the web page http://www.homebru.com.au/other_interesting_stuff.htm . I personally havent tried them but I'd imagine it would involve a bit of grain steeping and hop boiling, which is only going to help add falvour to your beer.
I noticed a big difference flavourwise between doing kits, then doing partials with malt extract, grains and hops. Which is one reason I'm collecting gear to do all grain cause I figure that its self is going to give a much better flavour again than the extract based recipes I'm using just now. 

Hope this helps Foz


----------



## aspro (14/6/06)

Gday hughman666

Yeah I use them quite often there great give your beer more flavour and mouth feel.
There just a small pack of grain and hops that you steep for 15 minutes in hot water and add to your brew.
At $4.00 there a cheap way to improve your beer and theres heaps of styles.

Cheers Aspro


----------



## hughman666 (15/6/06)

cool well i got the pale ale one this afternoon so will give it a bash and see how it tastes


----------



## Foz (15/6/06)

Sounds like a great little boost to any kandk! Let us know how it turns out hugh!


----------



## Doogiechap (15/6/06)

I tried a couple with pleasing results with my Pale Ale K&K's and I think it was another contributor to me going down the slippery slope  
Perhaps Roy has a plan to convert us all to AG :lol:


----------



## hughman666 (7/7/06)

just knocked off a pint of the pale ale and thought i would post the result of the stee-pac.

this was a cascade imperial voyage pale ale kit (from memory) + 1kg light malt and the SNAPA stee-pac.

quite a bit richer flavour than a normal k+k with a really nice aftertaste. probably more improvement than i was expecting from the little pack. i would definitely recommend this and a kilo of malt over the west brew kilo packs which tend to be an all-in-one solution for each type of beer.

gives me a pretty good indication of the level of what to expect taste-wise the more i go into AG territory. i would say this is a good (and very easy) introduction to getting a bit more involved in the brewing process.


----------



## [email protected] (24/10/11)

just put on of these in a corona clone on the weekend, deff the way to go if ytou want some more flavour! the aroma from the boil was GREAT!!


----------

